# Moser Bike Guide als GPS



## dali-sg (7. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin nun schon 4x am Gardasee zum biken gewesen und habe bisher immer den Moser Bike Guide 11 & 12 dabei gehabt. Nun bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Garmin Edge 705 GPS und würde gerne auf die lästige Karte verzichten.

Gibt es den Moser auch als GPS Routen?
Oder hat jemand ein Sammlung von GPS Tracks nebst Beschreibung für den Gardasee? 

Fahre in 3 Wochen wieder runter und suche Touren verschiedenener Schwierigkeitsgrade, da ich mal mit meiner Freundin und mal alleine biken will.


----------



## gloshabigur (8. August 2008)

Es gibt unzählige Touren als GPS-Tracks zum Download. Einfach mal googlen oder gleich hier (www.gps-tour.info)  oder hier (www.gps-tracks) probieren.

Der fundus an Touren im Internet ist riesig und deckt nahezu alle Gebiete ab, die für's Biken interessant sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erny... (8. August 2008)

Derri,

ich hab mir von Andreas Albrecht das Gardasee GPS-Roadbook gekauft und werd die Touren dieses Jahr in der ersten Septemberwoche (hoffe das Wetter spielt mit) mal testen. In dieser Ausgabe ist alles drin, was man so braucht (oder eben nicht braucht). Von Bambinitouren über Einsteigertouren, bis hin zu schwierigen Touren. 

http://www.mediabanx.info/shop/prod...adbook---2--Ausgabe-2008--mit-GPS-Daten-.html

Da ist garantiert für jeden was dabei und wenn man sich die DVD (Trailhunter Gardasee) auch noch gönnt, weiß man schon, was einen erwartet und man kanns kaum noch erwarte^n, die Trails selber runterzudonnern.

mfg erny...


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. August 2008)

Servus,
die großen GPS Plattformen haben meist einen Nachteil: Jeder stellt sein Zeug ein und beschreibt es nach belieben. Fehler werden nicht ausgebessert und Neuerungen bzw. Verbesserungen nicht eingetragen.
Für GPS Files würde ich dir die von http://www.mtb.bz/ empfehlen. Das sind Italiener bzw. Südtiroler und Infos von Einheimischen würde ich allen anderen vorzuziehen. Die beurteilen z.B. auch die Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Cobra69 (8. August 2008)

Hier gibts auch einige gute Tracks -> bikemap.net


----------



## upndown (8. August 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus,
> die großen GPS Plattformen haben meist einen Nachteil: Jeder stellt sein Zeug ein und beschreibt es nach belieben. Fehler werden nicht ausgebessert und Neuerungen bzw. Verbesserungen nicht eingetragen.
> Für GPS Files würde ich dir die von http://www.mtb.bz/ empfehlen. Das sind Italiener bzw. Südtiroler und Infos von Einheimischen würde ich allen anderen vorzuziehen. Die beurteilen z.B. auch die Schwierigkeit.



Muss ich dir Recht geben: Fehler werden nicht berichtigt.
ABER: Du hast auf jeden Fall einen Track, an dem du dich orientieren kannst. Meistens klappts ja ganz gut mit Nachfahren. Dafür kosts nix. Bei Stanciu ists zwar auch nicht wahnsinnig teuer, aber kost halt was. Dafür sind die Tracks 1a in der Qualität.


----------



## gloshabigur (8. August 2008)

Heruntergeladene Tracks sollte man grundsätzlich vor der eigenen Verwendung überprüfen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einige User der Download-Plattformen ihre Tracks aufwendig nacharbeiten. Diese Tracks sind dann sehr exakt. Andere stellen die Track-Aufzeichnung ein, die das GPS während der Tour erstellt hat. Entsprechend schlecht sind die Tracks, obwohl die Touren selbst sehr gut sein können. Daher meine Empfehlung: Tracks immer kontrollieren und ggf. nachbearbeiten. Am besten mithilfe digitaler Karten, da diese am genauesten sind.

Bei den kostenpflichtigen Portalen (Bike-GPS.com etc.) erhält man Tracks sehr guter Qualität; aber leider nicht kostenfrei.

Mit GPS biken ist einfach super; besonders wenn man in fremden Gebieten neue Touren fährt. Eine gute Vorbereitung ist aber trotz GPS notwendig.


----------



## sofia (9. August 2008)

http://www.transalp.info/gardasee/index.php  ist sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## dali-sg (10. August 2008)

Hey super ! Da sind echt einige gute Tips dabei.
Werde mich mal durch die Seiten lesen und gebe spätestens nach dem Urlaub mein Feedback !


----------

